# Votex question



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

will the votex rear fit my exhaust tips? every picture i see looks like it only fits stock!? 

here is my exhaust for reference: B&B 3INCH TB


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I would assume that exhaust fits the stock valance and therefore should be pretty close. After all - Votex is "OEM" 

have you already purchased a kit? I have an extra rear boxed up from a kit I split up... Maybe pay shipping and offer a few bucks and you can have it. Otherwise - someone should be able to measure theirs for you. (mines at the shop FINALLY getting painted for install)


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> I would assume that exhaust fits the stock valance and therefore should be pretty close. After all - Votex is "OEM"
> 
> have you already purchased a kit? I have an extra rear boxed up from a kit I split up... Maybe pay shipping and offer a few bucks and you can have it. Otherwise - someone should be able to measure theirs for you. (mines at the shop FINALLY getting painted for install)


 i'll be picking one up an hour or two away in a few days, i appreciate the offer nonetheless. i just had a few brief moments of panic when i saw pictures of the kit on a stock exhaust. (or so it appeared)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> i'll be picking one up


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 yeah you like that


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

My TT is at the shop now getting the front bumper repaired and getting the Votex "FINALLY" installed... It's only been like 2 years. :screwy:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> yeah you like that


Now our cars wont look exactly the same sitting next to each other. PS I call dibs on the 3.2 rear when you get the kit on.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Now our cars wont look exactly the same sitting next to each other. PS I call dibs on the 3.2 rear when you get the kit on.


saves me the work of finding someone :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> saves me the work of finding someone :thumbup:


Scweet! When do you plan on getting the votex installed?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

So when are we all hanging? hahahaha cant wait to see this votex kit on your car! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Whenever you want.


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

one thing down. and back come the boost problems...... :banghead:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

well let me know im only half an hour away! couple guys meet out here every monday/every other monday and goto the bar here for food and drinks.............we have to figure this boost problem out im sick of this **** too haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I would say lets meet next weekend, buuuuuuuttttttt


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Wheres.....the rest of it? BAHA


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Wheres.....the rest of it? BAHA


Hiding


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

oh thats no fun


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Hey VOTEX kit guys....what kind of quotes are you getting for paint? I haven't gotten a quote yet for mine, but it'd be nice to be able to compare.

cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Hey VOTEX kit guys....what kind of quotes are you getting for paint? I haven't gotten a quote yet for mine, but it'd be nice to be able to compare.
> 
> cheers


I think zig got his already painted. I'm not getting the votex.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i was being quoted 400 to buy the full kit .
and the same again for painting off the car .
bodyshop prices depends on the area and the the quality of work and materials though .

notorious .
i found you a pic with aftermarket tailpipes . you'll be ok i think .
i forgot all about it , and forgot to post it though  i'll try to find it again .

from what i saw when i was thinking about fitting a votex kit , you NEED to fit aftermarket !!
the stock tailpipes looked odd hidden away ...


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

I have a borla and it is fine decent clearance

one thing for sure these kits are old all the glue is dried out

would suggest OSIR great stuff........

side skirts are a pain....

painting should not be a arm & leg as these are almost ready to paint.

rear bumper add-on side sills $125.00 painted in MORO Blue put on as well...


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

anyone have install instructions for the chin? any writeups would be nice


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> anyone have install instructions for the chin? any writeups would be nice


Drywall screws, gorilla glue and bondo:thumbup:


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Drywall screws, gorilla glue and bondo:thumbup:


for real though, it's about to go on.... anyone have a write up?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> for real though, it's about to go on.... anyone have a write up?


Basically you take the glue. Put it on and align it. Then tape it so it doesn't move. Then when it dries you can screw it on. It's easier to do with the bumper off I believe


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Basically you take the glue. Put it on and align it. Then tape it so it doesn't move. Then when it dries you can screw it on. It's easier to do with the bumper off I believe


oh boyyyy


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

one of those manuals i gave you should have how to do it....im not 100 percent sure i was just going to have the bodyshop do it only because i suck with body stuff and well i spent 10gs on the car i dont wanna **** it up haha your call though i know a body shop would do it for about 250 but thats 250 for what you and a friend could really do...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It's not that bad


----------



## notoriouszig (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> It's not that bad


the glue is dry and double sided tape won't work.... seriously what to do?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

notoriouszig said:


> the glue is dry and double sided tape won't work.... seriously what to do?


Get some new glue lolz. http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Quattro-225HP/Exterior/Body/Adhesive/


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*can help.....*

OSIR - PUR-Adhesive Sealant - Black
In Stock OSIR Design PUR Betalink installation adhesive kit. Highly recommended for attaching all exterior and interior parts. Price: $22.76 Excellent Product

email me [email protected]

so I can give you a price here is a old pic. look at the side skirts and the vent..... the vent slide barely into the crack/seam but used this stuff used BLUE painters tape over night longer if you can

and never a problem...

1st picture is the rocker panels/side sills by Votex










2nd pic is of vents/scoops..










L8R......


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Well is it on yet????


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Well is it on yet????


thisthisthisthisthisthisthisthisthis^^^^^^^^^:screwy:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> thisthisthisthisthisthisthisthisthis^^^^^^^^^:screwy:


wtf did i miss????


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

nothing


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

hahaha just checking......when you coming home?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This weekend to reassemble the TT and then summer vaca starts in 3 1/2 weeks.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

need a hand?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not really. I just need to throw the bumper on. Lights are already in along with the grille. Should only take me an hour. Thanks for the offer tho! Will you be home this weekend?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Anytime! :thumbup: Actually yeah i should be!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Not sure if I'll have it back on the road. I may wait another weekend or two. Depends if I feel like calling the insurance company or not haha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Haha nice well def let me know if you do!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Fo sho


----------

